# Logitech G9 Laser Mouse in console [SOLVED]

## heedless

Hi,

I recently got a Logitech G9 Laser mouse.

I can't seem to get it to work with my kernel configuration... but it does work with the kernel installed on the Live CD.

Does anyone know:

1. How to figure out what driver is used to operate a given device on a live machine?

2. What are the correct kernel settings needed to operate a new USB mouse nowadays? What userland programs do I need? is there some howto or documentation?

I searched everywhere, but everyone mostly focuses on X settings (which don't work for me yet... but i suspect it's the same thing with console)

Your help is appreciated.Last edited by heedless on Thu Jul 30, 2009 7:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hielvc

You need sys-libs/gpm . A Console-based mouse driver. It does work with usb mice.

Heres my config 

```
cat /etc/conf.d/gpm

# /etc/init.d/gpm

# Please uncomment the type of mouse you have and the appropriate MOUSEDEV entry

#MOUSE=ps2

MOUSE=imps2

#MOUSEDEV=/dev/psaux

MOUSEDEV=/dev/input/mice

# Extra settings

#RESPONSIVENESS=

#REPEAT_TYPE=raw

# Please uncomment this line if you want gpm to understand charsets used

# in URLs and names with ~ or : in them, etc. This is a good idea to turn on!

#APPEND="-l \"a-zA-Z0-9_.:~/\300-\326\330-\366\370-\377\""

# Various other options, see gpm(8) manpage for more.

#APPEND="-g 1 -A60"

#APPEND="-l \"a-zA-Z0-9_.:~/\300-\326\330-\366\370-\377\" -g 1 -A60"
```

I put gpm in the default init group.

----------

## heedless

Thanks for your reply.

Clearly, i know about GPM. 

the problem is that it's not working for me.

as you pointed out:

MOUSEDEV=/dev/input/mice 

is fine, but i'm missing my mouses "event" file in /dev/input/

only the keyboard's input file shows up there.

That's why i think it's a kernel configuration / udev interaction.

Ideas?

----------

## hielvc

I have to go now but I just pluged in my wireless usb mouse. It and my ps2 are both happy.

----------

## jsn

Hey, 

I have G9.  Installed GPM package and started it, went to terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) and the mouse works out. I'm using gentoo-sources. 

If you want to know something specific on my configs, tell me commands and I'll let you know the outputs.

----------

## heedless

Hi jsn,

thanks for your post!

I'd be happy if you paste a copy of:

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

as well as the output for

```
lsmod
```

and

```
dmesg
```

and

```
ls -la /dev/input
```

as well as

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

Did you need to add any special local udev rule to get the device symbolic links right?

I've narrowed my problem down to evdev/input dev/hal/xorg interactions.

----------

## jsn

My xorg.conf is happily waiting for small cleanup. Also you may note that i do not have any keyboard and mouse related material on xorg.conf, I did read somewhere that using new hal and evdev one wouldn't need entries on xorg.conf. I'm using hal-0.5.12_rc1-r7. I have not needed to add any special symbolic links to udev.

```

XORG.CONF:

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice   "stylus"  "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice   "eraser"  "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice   "cursor"  "SendCoreEvents" # For non-LCD tablets only

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "freetype"

   # Load "xtt"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "glx"

#   Load  "dri"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "speedo"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "stylus"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom" # USB ONLY?

#  Option        "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"      # SERIAL ONLY

  Option        "Type"          "stylus"

#  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"           # Tablet PC ONLY

  Option        "USB"           "on"               # USB ONLY

  Option "ScreenNo" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "eraser"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom" # USB ONLY?

#  Option        "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"      # SERIAL ONLY

  Option        "Type"          "eraser"

#  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"           # Tablet PC ONLY

  Option        "USB"           "on"               # USB ONLY

 Option "ScreenNo" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "cursor"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom" # USB ONLY?

#  Option        "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"      # SERIAL ONLY

  Option        "Type"          "cursor"

#  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"           # Tablet PC ONLY

  Option        "USB"           "on"               # USB ONLY

 Option "ScreenNo" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "pad"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"    # USB ONLY

#  Option        "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"         # SERIAL ONLY

  Option        "Type"          "pad"

  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY

 Option "ScreenNo" "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "samsung2232BW"

    Option         "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

    Option         "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

    Option         "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "SONY TV"

    HorizSync       0.0 - 0.0

    VertRefresh     0.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

#Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Identifier     "nvidia-dev"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "nvidia-dev (2nd)"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "nvidia-screen"

    Device         "nvidia-dev"

    Monitor        "samsung2232BW"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "nvidia-screen (2nd)"

    Device         "nvidia-dev (2nd)"

    Monitor        "samsung2232BW"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

```

LSMOD:

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  198720  26 

snd_seq_oss            18656  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      3544  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                33696  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_pcm_oss            26704  0 

snd_mixer_oss          10552  1 snd_pcm_oss

wacom                  15280  0 

vboxnetflt             70972  0 

vboxdrv              1674220  1 vboxnetflt

joydev                  7520  0 

usbhid                 18240  0 

nvidia               9415416  26 

ppdev                   4912  0 

i2c_i801                6852  0 

pcspkr                  1160  0 

i2c_core               12800  2 nvidia,i2c_i801

sg                     18656  0 

ehci_hcd               26292  0 

parport_pc             26248  0 

uhci_hcd               16512  0 

processor              26376  0 

intel_agp              20304  0 

thermal                10056  0 

button                  3480  0 

usbcore                96736  5 wacom,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

parport                24416  2 ppdev,parport_pc

rtc_cmos                6376  0 

rtc_core                9892  1 rtc_cmos

rtc_lib                 1416  1 rtc_core

snd_ice1724            74472  3 

snd_rawmidi            12608  1 snd_ice1724

snd_seq_device          3660  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx      1512  1 snd_ice1724

snd_ac97_codec         88136  1 snd_ice1724

ac97_bus                 776  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_ak4xxx_adda         5080  2 snd_ice1724,snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx

snd_ak4114              5336  1 snd_ice1724

snd_pcm                44752  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_ice1724,snd_ac97_codec,snd_ak4114

snd_timer              13304  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          5224  1 snd_pcm

snd_pt2258              2232  1 snd_ice1724

snd_i2c                 2632  2 snd_ice1724,snd_pt2258

snd                    36584  20 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_ice1724,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_ak4xxx_adda,snd_ak4114,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_pt2258,snd_i2c

thermal_sys             9248  2 processor,thermal

```

```

dmesg:

5>Linux version 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 (root@neo-t) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Gentoo 4.3.3-r2 p1.2, pie-10.1.5) ) #1 SMP Fri Jul 24 19:06:18 EEST 2009

Command line: real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

KERNEL supported cpus:

  Intel GenuineIntel

  AMD AuthenticAMD

  Centaur CentaurHauls

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bff90000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bff90000 - 00000000bff9e000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bff9e000 - 00000000bffe0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bffe0000 - 00000000c0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 00000001c0000000 (usable)

DMI present.

AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.

e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

last_pfn = 0x1c0000 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000000

MTRR default type: uncachable

MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

  00000-9FFFF write-back

  A0000-BFFFF uncachable

  C0000-CFFFF write-protect

  D0000-DFFFF uncachable

  E0000-EFFFF write-through

  F0000-FFFFF write-protect

MTRR variable ranges enabled:

  0 base 1C0000000 mask FC0000000 uncachable

  1 base 000000000 mask E00000000 write-back

  2 base 0C0000000 mask FC0000000 uncachable

  3 disabled

  4 disabled

  5 disabled

  6 disabled

  7 disabled

e820 update range: 00000000c0000000 - 0000000100000000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

last_pfn = 0xbff90 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000bff90000

 0000000000 - 00bfe00000 page 2M

 00bfe00000 - 00bff90000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to bff90000 @ 10000-15000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-00000001c0000000

 0100000000 - 01c0000000 page 2M

kernel direct mapping tables up to 1c0000000 @ 13000-1b000

ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f98d0 00014 (v00 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 00000000bff90000 0003C (v01 7519MS A7519200 20080528 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: FACP 00000000bff90200 00084 (v01 7519MS A7519200 20080528 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: DSDT 00000000bff905c0 06594 (v01  A7519 A7519200 00000200 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS 00000000bff9e000 00040

ACPI: APIC 00000000bff90390 0006C (v01 7519MS A7519200 20080528 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: MCFG 00000000bff90400 0003C (v01 7519MS OEMMCFG  20080528 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: SLIC 00000000bff90440 00176 (v01 7519MS A7519200 20080528 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: OEMB 00000000bff9e040 00072 (v01 7519MS A7519200 20080528 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: HPET 00000000bff985c0 00038 (v01 7519MS OEMHPET  20080528 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

(7 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 01c0000000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

  #2 [0000200000 - 00008243fc]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 00008243fc]

  #3 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

  #4 [0000825000 - 000082519d]              BRK ==> [0000825000 - 000082519d]

  #5 [0000010000 - 0000013000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000013000]

  #6 [0000013000 - 0000016000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000013000 - 0000016000]

found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000ff780] ff780

 [ffffe20000000000-ffffe200061fffff] PMD -> [ffff880028200000-ffff88002e3fffff] on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

  Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x001c0000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000bff90

    0: 0x00100000 -> 0x001c0000

On node 0 totalpages: 1572639

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1677 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2250 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 767944 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 10752 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 775680 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: HPET id: 0xffffffff base: 0xfed00000

SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

nr_irqs_gsi: 24

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bff90000 - 00000000bff9e000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bff9e000 - 00000000bffe0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bffe0000 - 00000000c0000000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000c0000000 - 00000000fee00000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee01000 - 00000000ffb00000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at c4000000 (gap: c0000000:3ee00000)

NR_CPUS:4 nr_cpumask_bits:4 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Embedded 24 pages at ffff880028034000, static data 67296 bytes

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1545874

Kernel command line: real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

Initializing CPU#0

NR_IRQS:384

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Fast TSC calibration failed

TSC: PIT calibration matches PMTIMER. 1 loops

Detected 3007.388 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Checking aperture...

No AGP bridge found

Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff880020000000 - ffff880024000000

software IO TLB at phys 0x20000000 - 0x24000000

Memory: 6104188k/7340032k available (3893k kernel code, 1049476k absent, 185572k reserved, 1277k data, 396k init)

hpet clockevent registered

HPET: 4 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 6014.77 BogoMIPS (lpj=30073880)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

Initializing cgroup subsys ns

Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 6144K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

using mwait in idle threads.

ACPI: Core revision 20090320

Setting APIC routing to flat

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         E8400  @ 3.00GHz stepping 0a

Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6014.95 BogoMIPS (lpj=30074760)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 6144K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         E8400  @ 3.00GHz stepping 0a

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (12029.72 BogoMIPS).

net_namespace: 1776 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0246): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 69, should be 64 [20090320]

ACPI: No dock devices found.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20 io port: [0xac00-0xac1f]

pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20 io port: [0xa880-0xa89f]

pci 0000:00:1a.2: reg 20 io port: [0xa800-0xa81f]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf9fffc00-0xf9ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf9ff8000-0xf9ffbfff]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0xa480-0xa49f]

pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0xa400-0xa41f]

pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0xa080-0xa09f]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf9fff800-0xf9fffbff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0xa000-0xa007]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x9c00-0x9c03]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x9880-0x9887]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x9800-0x9803]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0x9480-0x948f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24 io port: [0x9400-0x940f]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf9fff400-0xf9fff4ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x400-0x41f]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 10 io port: [0x9000-0x9007]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 14 io port: [0x8c00-0x8c03]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 18 io port: [0x8880-0x8887]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 1c io port: [0x8800-0x8803]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 20 io port: [0x8480-0x848f]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 24 io port: [0x8400-0x840f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfd000000-0xfdffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 64bit mmio: [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c 64bit mmio: [0xfa000000-0xfbffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24 io port: [0xbc00-0xbc7f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x07ffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0xb000-0xbfff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfa000000-0xfeafffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10 io port: [0xcc00-0xcc07]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 14 io port: [0xc880-0xc883]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 18 io port: [0xc800-0xc807]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 1c io port: [0xc480-0xc483]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 20 io port: [0xc400-0xc40f]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge io port: [0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 10 io port: [0xd800-0xd8ff]

pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 18 64bit mmio: [0xf8fff000-0xf8ffffff]

pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 20 64bit mmio: [0xf8fe0000-0xf8feffff]

pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xfebf0000-0xfebfffff]

pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge io port: [0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xf8f00000-0xf8ffffff]

pci 0000:05:05.0: reg 10 io port: [0xec00-0xec1f]

pci 0000:05:05.0: reg 14 io port: [0xe880-0xe8ff]

pci 0000:05:05.0: supports D2

pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge io port: [0xe000-0xefff]

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P9._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x4c0-0x4ff has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x480-0x4bf has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed40000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xffc00000-0xffefffff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

system 00:0d: ioport range 0xa00-0xadf has been reserved

system 00:0d: ioport range 0xae0-0xaef has been reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0x100000-0xbfffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0xfed90000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0xb000-0xbfff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xfa000000-0xfeafffff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d0000000-0x000000dfffffff

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0xc000-0xcfff

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   IO window: 0xd000-0xdfff

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   MEM window: 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000f8f00000-0x000000f8ffffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0xe000-0xefff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0xb000-0xbfff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xfa000000-0xfeafffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0xc000-0xcfff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 io:  [0xd000-0xdfff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 mem: [0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 pref mem [0xf8f00000-0xf8ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 io:  [0xe000-0xefff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

IP route cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1248869463.581:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

OCFS2 1.5.0

ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.5.0

OCFS2 DLM 1.5.0

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.5.0

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Jul 24 2009 19:03:48) installed

msgmni has been set to 11923

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.5: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:06: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

Probing IDE interface ide0...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide-gd driver 1.18

ide-cd driver 5.00

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xa000 ctl 0x9c00 bmdma 0x9480 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9880 ctl 0x9800 bmdma 0x9488 irq 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

scsi2 : ata_piix

scsi3 : ata_piix

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9000 ctl 0x8c00 bmdma 0x8480 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x8880 ctl 0x8800 bmdma 0x8488 irq 19

pata_jmicron 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pata_jmicron 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi4 : pata_jmicron

scsi5 : pata_jmicron

ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xcc00 ctl 0xc880 bmdma 0xc400 irq 16

ata6: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xc800 ctl 0xc480 bmdma 0xc408 irq 16

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

r8169 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

r8169 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

r8169 0000:04:00.0: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc2000004e000, 00:1d:92:f6:99:c1, XID 3c4000c0 IRQ 28

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

registered taskstats version 1

ata5.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW SH-S182D, SB03, max UDMA/33

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HD501LJ, CR100-10, max UDMA7

ata3.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1.00: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata1.01: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.01: ATA-8: WDC WD6400AAKS-65A7B0, 01.03B01, max UDMA/133

ata1.01: 1250263728 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.01: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD6400AAKS-6 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] 1250263728 512-byte hardware sectors: (640 GB/596 GiB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

ata2.00: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD501LJ  CR10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATA-8: WDC WD5000AADS-00L4B1, 05.04C05, max UDMA/133

ata4.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AADS-0 05.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdc:<5>scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S182D SB03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

 sdc1 sdc2

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 396k freed

udev: starting version 141

udev: deprecated sysfs layout; update the kernel or disable CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED; some udev features will not work correctly

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

ICE1724 0000:05:05.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

input: Power Button as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

input: Power Button as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000ac00

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000a880

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 19, io base 0x0000a800

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000a480

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000a400

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000a080

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

parport_pc 00:07: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

Warning! ehci_hcd should always be loaded before uhci_hcd and ohci_hcd, not after

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xf9fffc00

sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xf9fff800

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  185.18.14  Wed May 27 01:23:47 PDT 2009

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Logitech G9 Laser Mouse as /class/input/input4

generic-usb 0003:046D:C048.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech G9 Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

input: Logitech G9 Laser Mouse as /class/input/input5

generic-usb 0003:046D:C048.0002: input,hiddev96,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech G9 Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard as /class/input/input6

generic-usb 0003:046D:C316.0005: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-1/input0

input: Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard as /class/input/input7

generic-usb 0003:046D:C316.0006: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Device [Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-1/input1

vboxdrv: Trying to deactivate the NMI watchdog permanently...

vboxdrv: Successfully done.

vboxdrv: Found 2 processor cores.

VBoxDrv: dbg - g_abExecMemory=ffffffffa0a60560

vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x183 offMax=0xce7

vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 3.0.2 (interface 0x000e0000).

VBoxNetFlt: dbg - g_abExecMemory=ffffffffa0bf9e00

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Wacom Graphire2 4x5 as /class/input/input8

usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom

wacom: v1.50:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

EXT4-fs: barriers enabled

kjournald2 starting: pid 1567, dev sda5:8, commit interval 5 seconds

EXT4 FS on sda5, internal journal on sda5:8

EXT4-fs: delayed allocation enabled

EXT4-fs: file extents enabled

EXT4-fs: mballoc enabled

EXT4-fs: mounted filesystem sda5 with ordered data mode

EXT4-fs: barriers enabled

kjournald2 starting: pid 1568, dev sda6:8, commit interval 5 seconds

EXT4-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT4 FS on sda6, internal journal on sda6:8

EXT4-fs: delayed allocation enabled

EXT4-fs: file extents enabled

EXT4-fs: mballoc enabled

EXT4-fs: mounted filesystem sda6 with ordered data mode

EXT4-fs: barriers enabled

kjournald2 starting: pid 1569, dev sdb1:8, commit interval 5 seconds

EXT4 FS on sdb1, internal journal on sdb1:8

EXT4-fs: delayed allocation enabled

EXT4-fs: file extents enabled

EXT4-fs: mballoc enabled

EXT4-fs: mounted filesystem sdb1 with ordered data mode

Adding 4192956k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4192956k 

r8169: eth1: link up

r8169: eth1: link up

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

```

```

ls -la /dev/input:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    380 2009-07-29 12:11 .

drwxr-xr-x 16 root root   4520 2009-07-29 12:38 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    120 2009-07-29 12:11 by-id

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    160 2009-07-29 12:11 by-path

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 64 2009-07-29 15:11 event0

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 65 2009-07-29 15:11 event1

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 66 2009-07-29 15:11 event2

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 67 2009-07-29 15:11 event3

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 68 2009-07-29 15:11 event4

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 69 2009-07-29 15:11 event5

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 70 2009-07-29 15:11 event6

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 71 2009-07-29 12:11 event7

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 72 2009-07-29 12:11 event8

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 63 2009-07-29 15:11 mice

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 32 2009-07-29 15:11 mouse0

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 33 2009-07-29 15:11 mouse1

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 34 2009-07-29 12:11 mouse2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-07-29 12:11 tablet-graphire2-4x5 -> event8

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-07-29 12:11 wacom -> event8

```

```

cat /proc/bus/input/devices:

I: Bus=0017 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="Macintosh mouse button emulation"

P: Phys=

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event0 

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event1 

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event2 

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="PC Speaker"

P: Phys=isa0061/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event3 

B: EV=40001

B: SND=6

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c048 Version=0111

N: Name="Logitech G9 Laser Mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input4

U: Uniq=C85908FB070029

H: Handlers=mouse1 event4 

B: EV=17

B: KEY=ffff0000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=143

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c048 Version=0111

N: Name="Logitech G9 Laser Mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input1

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input5

U: Uniq=C85908FB070029

H: Handlers=kbd event5 

B: EV=10001f

B: KEY=837fff002c3027 bf00444400000000 1 10f848a27c007 ffe67bfad9415fff febeffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: REL=40

B: ABS=100000000

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c316 Version=0110

N: Name="Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1a.2-1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event6 

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=1000000000007 ff800000000007ff febeffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=1f

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c316 Version=0110

N: Name="Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1a.2-1/input1

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event7 

B: EV=13

B: KEY=42bc00000000 0 9f01 40002040000 401878d800d408 1e000000000000 0

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=0011 Version=0203

N: Name="Wacom Graphire2 4x5"

P: Phys=

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input8

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse2 event8 

B: EV=f

B: KEY=1c43 70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=100

B: ABS=10003000003

```

----------

## heedless

Many thanks!

I'll try these out once i get back home and let you know how it worked out.

----------

## jsn

No problem. Small side note my xorg-server version is at: x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.2-r1. I think that's quite important for evdev/hal/xorg combo.

----------

## heedless

Solved it!

Thank you very much. the most helpful part was knowing that i don't need any input device configurations in xorg.conf.

I am running the stable branch (amd64) so my xorg-server is still 1.5

the trick was in the 

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

section of the /etc/make.conf

i had a typo there.... evedv   :Smile: 

but now it's sorted and all is working fine!

Again, thanks a lot!

----------

